# turkey necks



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you feed young turkey necks or adult? Last time I ordered turkey necks from my local grocery store, they were HUGE. Obviously adult necks. I picked up a second order today, and noticed they had ordered me young turkey necks. These are about half the size. I don't think it's a huge deal, they still seem big enough where there will be no choking issues. I was actually thinking that these are a good size for me to pair organs with when I start introducing them, since the turkey necks will be nice and boney. I was just kind of wondering what everyone else typically feeds who has 50lbish dogs....adult or young.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't know I could have a choice!

The turkey necks I get from My Pet Carnivore are gigantic - usually a pound or a little over. I guess those are the big ones.

I was actually thinking about halving them to feed Rebel - if I give him a turkey neck I can't give him anything else.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

My turkey necks are Usually over a pound and I split them in half.
They're a pefectly sized meal for each boy...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't know I had a choice until I opened the box I picked up today, LOL. The huge turkey necks I had were about 1lb each or a little over. I would actually feed one to each of my boys as a meal. Cabo has a crazy fast metabolism, and I am always looking to give him extra anyways. So I would give him a normal evening meal on top of the huge turkey neck. For Tux, I cut back on his evening meal, but just a bit. It wouldn't hurt either of these boys to gain five lbs, so I don't stress too much. 

But yeah, I haven't weighed these "young" turkey necks b/c they are still defrosting, but they look to be about half the size of the huge ones I had gotten last time...


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have no clue, lol. I just pick up some Turkey Necks and let her have at 'em... she loves turkey necks!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi is 50lbs. We feed adult Tom necks usually is what they are commonly called, they are about 8-12inches long,and well over a pound.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Tobi is 50lbs. We feed adult Tom necks usually is what they are commonly called, they are about 8-12inches long,and well over a pound.


Yeah, I think I prefer the adult Tom necks....these smaller young Hen necks will work for now, and like I said, may be useful for introducing organs and other new things with, since they are smaller. Or I can just feed two at a time if I need to. But I think next time I order, I will specify that I want the adult ones....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Yeah, I think I prefer the adult Tom necks....these smaller young Hen necks will work for now, and like I said, may be useful for introducing organs and other new things with, since they are smaller. Or I can just feed two at a time if I need to. But I think next time I order, I will specify that I want the adult ones....


Ya i don't tend to like things that they can get down without much chewing, the whole reason i love raw feeding is the interaction with their food as well, if they don't have to work i don't like to feed it :lol: The big ones we get sometimes it takes a good 5-8 minutes to get through for him, so i consider it a good thing.

You could also feed the big necks with organs as well, just feed less the following day or two to adjust for it, or give him a little splurge day


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Ya i don't tend to like things that they can get down without much chewing, the whole reason i love raw feeding is the interaction with their food as well, if they don't have to work i don't like to feed it :lol: The big ones we get sometimes it takes a good 5-8 minutes to get through for him, so i consider it a good thing.
> 
> You could also feed the big necks with organs as well, just feed less the following day or two to adjust for it, or give him a little splurge day


Yeah I know, and I agree...but I am kind of stuck with these smaller ones for now....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Yeah I know, and I agree...but I am kind of stuck with these smaller ones for now....


Ya... [email protected]#$ happens, once we ordered 50lbs of chicken necks instead of turkey necks... i was so pissed :rofl:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm not sure, I buy the ones at the store and feed them :tongue:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

The ones I get are usually just under 1lb. Since D gets two meals a day thats perfect meal size. I can get bigger ones or smaller ones but I always specify that I want the ones that are around 1 lb.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well this was enlightening, I had no idea they sold "young" and "adult"! The ones I have weigh around 7-8oz. each, so I'm going to guess that they're from younger turkeys. I think I'll ask about getting adult ones next time though!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Well this was enlightening, I had no idea they sold "young" and "adult"! The ones I have weigh around 7-8oz. each, so I'm going to guess that they're from younger turkeys. I think I'll ask about getting adult ones next time though!


Yeah, sounds like you have the "young hen" ones. That is what it says on the box I have, and I'm guessing that is how much they weigh. Next time ask for "adult tom". They are about twice the size!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Ours are sold mixed at the store. Usually they're huge (one lb necks that have been halved) and very thick but sometimes I get packages with small ones mixed in. It never matters to me, the small ones mean I can feed something else with one for a meal (like a slice of pork or an egg) while the large ones are a meal by themselves.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Yeah, sounds like you have the "young hen" ones. That is what it says on the box I have, and I'm guessing that is how much they weigh. Next time ask for "adult tom". They are about twice the size!


I'm definitely going to do that. Piper loves them and I'd like for her to chew them more when I give them to her.


----------

